# Beautiful Golden Girl Needs a Home



## Kally76

Hi, everyone. I did something really crazy today. I went and rescued a beautiful girl off of Craigslist. The listing stated, "Red Golden Retriever for re-homing. Would make a great breeder female." I need another dog like I need a hole in my head, but I just couldn't stand it. 

Some things I know about her are as follows:

1. She is gorgeous!!!! If dogs could be super models she would rank 
up at the top.

2. She is approximately 7 months old.

3. She is the deeper red color.

4. She loves to be loved.

5. I was told she had all of her shots but rabies.

6. She is not spade.

I've contacted the only rescue I could find in our area. They have not contacted me back. If I read everything correctly, they will not take her until she has been fully vetted. I had to pay $75.00 to get her and will have to pay another $30 or $40 to get her cleaned up. So, I really can't afford for her to be vetted and spade, but, I didn't want her to go to a place like she was already in either.

I already have my two Goldens a foster Golden and a Rat Terrier. Keeping her is not an option. I just want her to go to a good happy place. I am signing off for a couple of hours to run some errands. If you have any ideas please post them for me.


----------



## mylissyk

Good for you. Did the owner give you any records of her vaccinations? If not you probably need to have all of them done. 

I would actually call the rescue groups and talk to them to find out exactly what they require to turn a dog over to them. Take a look at this list too and see if there are any other groups in your state you can contact, if you would agree to transport her to them groups that are farther away will probably be willing to help too. 

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

You could even try other states too. I know J and L, Heartland, and Gulf South in Alabama rescue out of MS.

http://grca-nrc.org/rescues/al/alabama.html

And, this board has been known to pull off some long distance transports to get dogs to new homes with other board members, so if someone here wants her we can probably get her to them!


----------



## Kally76

Thanks a bunch! No proof of records or anything. All I received was word of mouth and honestly I really didn't believe anything he said. I really don't know if she's ever been to a vet. She didn't act like she had been in a vehicle before.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Thank you so much for rescuing this pretty girl and saving her from a life as a puppy machine. I hope you or your local rescue can find her a good home. You might check with Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue, as I know this group has taken dogs from Mississippi in the past. In fact, our Gage was a rescue from MS via MAGRR.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Would be nice if someone on the board is looking for a Golden to help this girl!


----------



## dmsl

where in ms are you? My neice just texted me from the panhandle of fl. that a friend of hers is looking for a golden....I sent her to rescue sites.


----------



## Kally76

dmsl said:


> where in ms are you? My neice just texted me from the panhandle of fl. that a friend of hers is looking for a golden....I sent her to rescue sites.


I am in rural South Mississippi. About an hour from the Gulf coast.


----------



## Kally76

Thanks for the great advice and website links. I've contacted them this morning thru email and will call them tomorrow. Hopefully, I can find this sweet girl a good home. She was a perfect house guest last night.


----------



## Karen519

*Kally*

Kally

Keep us posted on her!!

Where in Mississippi are you. Be sure to contact all the rescues closest to you first, and then if you are willing to drive her to another state, contact the states closest to Mississippi. A rescue might be willling to drive halfway to meet you, too.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

Also, how far is Point Clear, Alabama, from you. If it isn't too far be sure to contact J&L Golden Retriever Rescue, too.


----------



## Kally76

Thanks, Karen. I've sent emails to the only rescues I could find around here. I hope to here back from them tomorrow. If not, I'll start the search over. I'm closest to Alabama. So, if I can't find any here that will be my next place to try.

She is just so sweet. I hope to find her a really good loving home.


----------



## The Trio

Our local tech school is like a Vet tech/ag school and they do spaying and neutering at a discount for fosters or rescues. Nebraska Technical Agriculture school in Curtis, NE. You might look into something like that. They do it so the Students can bring in their dogs and cats for spaying and neutering and learn. They do a great job and you might be able to find a school that will do it for free. There is a no kill shelter in Nebraska that is called Hearts United. I have heard they are great. I've never done anything with them personally but here is the website. Hearts United for Animals. That is if you can't foster her until she finds a good home.


----------



## Jax's Mom

ASPCA in NYC does spay/neuters in a mobile van, for a very discounted rate. Unlike what most think, it is NOT a chop shop. My Lucy and a foster got done through them. They were very caring dedicated individuals, who have TONS of experience, especially doing spays/neuters. They use the most up to date method. Lucy's scar was tiny and it healed beautifully, you can barely see it, and it is only 2 1/2 months post op.


----------



## Karen519

*Kally*

Kally

If you are close to Alabama, be sure to call and email J&L Golden Ret. Rescue in Point Clear, Alabama, too!!

J & L Golden Rescue


----------



## C's Mom

I'm just seeing this thread now. What a kind thing you have done this beautiful girl!!!!!!


----------



## Diesel's Mom

Your probably around 2 hours away from New Orleans and 3 from me. I will make a few phone calls to see what I can do to help. I know that Southern Animal Foundation in New Orleans has a low cost spay/neuter program. They also offer additional services.

Southern Animal Foundation - Veterinarian In New Orleans; LA; USA :: Spay LA


----------



## Diesel's Mom

any news on your end??


----------



## Kally76

Thanks everyone. I've spent most of my day on the phone with rescues. It looks like I'm going to have a houseguest until after Christmas. The more the merrier. 

I spent a long time today picking ticks off of her head (so much fun). I knew she was covered in them. I got a bunch off of her Sunday and hopefully got the rest off today. She was really sweet. Whatever I needed to do to her was fine with her.

I'm taking her next Monday to make sure she doesn't have heartworms and get her some shots. My schedule is so booked up I just can't go before then. Thanks for all the advice. I really appreciate it.


----------



## coppers-mom

You can check with your local animal shelter and see if they offer cheaper spaying and shots. One close to me does and it is less than 1/2 the price my vet wants.


----------



## animallover

What a blessing you are!!! I pray you find a forever home for her. Kiss her for us!!


----------



## Kmullen

Hey Kally,

I am in your area! I would say I would take the baby from you and foster for you but....I am already taking in 2 urgent dogs from Louisiana! I will have 5 total in my house around Christmas.

Contact HSSM- They do offer really inexpensive spays and microchips...maybe even a rabies shot. I do not know how booked up they would be

I know there are some really inexpensive vets in the area (not saying they are the best) but you can get routine things done.


----------



## Kally76

kfayard said:


> Hey Kally,
> 
> I am in your area! I would say I would take the baby from you and foster for you but....I am already taking in 2 urgent dogs from Louisiana! I will have 5 total in my house around Christmas.
> 
> Contact HSSM- They do offer really inexpensive spays and microchips...maybe even a rabies shot. I do not know how booked up they would be
> 
> I know there are some really inexpensive vets in the area (not saying they are the best) but you can get routine things done.


Yeah, thanks! I know the feeling. I have my 3 and now 2 extra. Hattiesburg has a low cost spay and neuter clinic. They're booked until February and so is my Vet. The spay and neuter clinic won't do it until she's had a checkup anyway. She seems fairly healthy, I'm taking her next week to find out for sure. I really don't mind her staying here as long as it takes, as long as everyone in the house realizes it isn't permanent.


----------



## mdfraser

Kally, I was itching soooo bad to get home and finally sign up so that I could contact you. My wife and I have a 6 year red golden boy we just love and we really want one another. I've had my eye on craigslist locally, and have come close to getting another golden, but something always happens. I've been reading this forum for a few years now and would rather find another golden through here. It's easier and more trustworthy.

I'm in Chattanooga, TN and am willing to drive a bit to pick up a golden girl . We can get you a vet and personal reference (friends who have goldens and convinced us 5 years ago to get one) if you would like.

It sounds like she's going to be with you for at least until after Christmas anyway. I am serious about getting another golden though. We rescued Riley, our current golden and are would be very happy to have a new addition.

PM me contact info if you would consider.


----------



## mylissyk

mdfraser said:


> Kally, I was itching soooo bad to get home and finally sign up so that I could contact you. My wife and I have a 6 year red golden boy we just love and we really want one another. I've had my eye on craigslist locally, and have come close to getting another golden, but something always happens. I've been reading this forum for a few years now and would rather find another golden through here. It's easier and more trustworthy.
> 
> I'm in Chattanooga, TN and am willing to drive a bit to pick up a golden girl . We can get you a vet and personal reference (friends who have goldens and convinced us 5 years ago to get one) if you would like.
> 
> It sounds like she's going to be with you for at least until after Christmas anyway. I am serious about getting another golden though. We rescued Riley, our current golden and are would be very happy to have a new addition.
> 
> PM me contact info if you would consider.


Just an fyi, you will have to have 15 posts before you can use the PM feature. 

I hope you get this pretty girl!


----------



## Kally76

mylissyk said:


> Just an fyi, you will have to have 15 posts before you can use the PM feature.
> 
> I hope you get this pretty girl!


Thanks, I didn't realize that. I sent him a long p.m. this morning. I didn't know it didn't go thru.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Kally, I do think he can get them, but cannot send until he reaches his 15 posts. You might want to give him an email address to contact you or phone number in the PM you send.


----------



## mdfraser

Kally, I DID get your PM. No worries. I plan on making a few more posts today in the forum so I can send them then also. I'll call you for more info on the beauty.

BTW - Riley snorts and dances circles when he's excited. Sounds like they'll get along just great. LOL.

I'll call you later today or this evening.


----------



## DaisyGolden

This is so exciting! Please keep us updated on how everything goes with getting this girl to her new home, I always love it when the forum helps a dog in need of a home it's like a small miracle.


----------



## mdfraser

I talked with Kally last night. We're going to keep in touch. She's taking her to the vet next Monday and we'll see how her health is. One of the good things is she's still a pup so any bad habits she may have can be pretty easily taken care of. Patience is hard to have at a time like this. Mostly I'm just worried about her having a neg. heart worm test. Fingers crossed and praying.

We're going to have to get another stocking...ha ha.


----------



## Kally76

Just going to let you know, There's been a slight change in plans. I was supposed to be off on Monday and work on Friday. My schedule has been changed. Now I'm off Friday and working Monday. The vet's office is going to work us in after lunch on Friday (12/10). At least now you won't have to wait all weekend to find out the results.

I'll post some new pictures of her this afternoon.


----------



## coppers-mom

DaisyGolden said:


> I always love it when the forum helps a dog in need of a home it's like a small miracle.


It IS a small miracle, but a huge one to the dog and new owner.


----------



## Diesel's Mom

Good news  keep us updated!


----------



## cubbysan

I hope this is another match for the forum. She is so cute.


----------



## mdfraser

Oh Stop. You're making me giddy!


----------



## Kally76

Here's a photo from this morning. I'm going to try to get some good ones this afternoon.


----------



## Jax's Mom

This girl looks sooo much like my Lucy. I hope she finds a wonderful home!


----------



## KellyH

Aw, she's precious. Love her pink girlie collar. Hope all goes well with the vet tomorrow and she joins Riley and co in Tennessee really soon.


----------



## BeauShel

Oh I am so excited to see the happy ending to this story. She is so pretty and looks like a spitfire. Which in my opinion is a good thing.


----------



## Sabine

I want another Golden so bad. I wish I could. I don't want a puppy, but an adult and with my lifestyle (truck driver, dog travels with me), no rescue is even going to talk to me. Never mind that my dog is better taken care of than a lot of kids, but such is life.

Hope it will all work out for her, she is beautiful.


----------



## Karen519

*mdfraser*

mdfraser

So glad to hear you are interested in her-she is a beauty.
Keep us posted.
Yes, you have to have 15 posts on here before you do a private msg. but you can email Kally-click here 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=13781


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Waiting on more good news!


----------



## FinnTastic

bumping up for god news


----------



## Kally76

I took her to the vet yesterday. Everything went very well. Her checkup was great. No heartworms, no skin problems, and a good healthy weight. She was given a rabies shot, and started on Heartguard. She was a big hit with everyone. I just love Goldens. She was so well behaved and friendly (not to have really ever been socialized).

I talked to mdfraser again on the phone yesterday evening, and it looks like everything is going to fall into place for this sweet girl. We live about 7 hours from each other and are trying to find a day for us to meet each other half way.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Kally76 said:


> I took her to the vet yesterday. Everything went very well. Her checkup was great. No heartworms, no skin problems, and a good healthy weight. She was given a rabies shot, and started on Heartguard. She was a big hit with everyone. I just love Goldens. She was so well behaved and friendly (not to have really ever been socialized).
> 
> I talked to mdfraser again on the phone yesterday evening, and it looks like everything is going to fall into place for this sweet girl. We live about 7 hours from each other and are trying to find a day for us to meet each other half way.


 
Sounds great !!! :dblthumb2:dblthumb2


----------



## olik

I am loving this forum!You guys are amazing!!!!!Can't wait to see more pictures and posts about sweet girl!!!


----------



## DaisyGolden

That's wonderful! I'm so happy for another golden to get a great home.


----------



## lgnutah

some of our members have a hole in their golden hearts-maybe someone here can give her a home?


----------



## MilosMommy

Great news for that pretty girl! I love this forum more and more every time something like this happens!


----------



## riddle03

Great news !! Thank you for helping this beautiful girl find her furever home.


----------



## Karen519

*Kally*

Kally

I hope you and MDFRASER can meet soon and this sweetheart will have a loving, furever, home!!


----------



## FinnTastic

So happy for this girl. Can't wait till you guys can meet and for pics of the new family.


----------



## BeauShel

Cant wait for the meet and greet between the two of you to adopt this girl.


----------



## mdfraser

Hmmmm. I'll be driveing south towards Birmingham early this Friday AM. Can't wait. I keep telling Riley he's going to get the best Christmas present he's ever had before, but it doesn't seem to phase him. Laugh. I know he'll go zonkers happy when they meet though. 

Went to the pet store yesterday, and believe it or not, bought a matching collar and leash for the newest "to be" member. Pink southwest design. For some reason this seems funny to me. Now, to come up with a name for her. I'll have it before I pick her up. Probably Scottish or Swiss in nature. 

...and then some Christmas pics.


----------



## Kally76

Ohhhh, I am so excited!!!  Can't wait for you to meet her. We went for a long walk on the leash this morning. She did much better. She has such a sweet personality I think you will fall instantly in love.

P.S. I almost forgot.....She wanted me to let you know that she just loooooves anything peanut butter flavored. LOL!


----------



## Faith's mommy

can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## mdfraser

Hmmm. Good thing I keep a stock of peanut butter in the house at all times. Seems to be a family favorite.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

Im so happy about this....cant wait to see pictures of their first meet


----------



## Kally76

Great News!!! My husband and I left yesterday morning and met mdfraser in Tuscaloosa, Al. She has found a wonderful home. This could not have turned out any better for this pretty girl. She has gone from being a potential "Breeder female" for a backyard breeder to a Golden Retriever's dream life. Perfect fairytale ending for this sweet girl.

Oh, and mdfraser we can't wait to here from you. Please keep us posted and let us know how everything is going. I hope the first night went okay.


----------



## amy22

This is just WONDERFUL!!!! I cant wait to see pictures and hear stories!!!!  YAY!!!!


----------



## Rainheart

Great news! I can't wait to hear how she's doing!


----------



## FinnTastic

Just finished readint this thread and am sooo excited. Can't wait for pictures!!


----------



## Angel_Kody

So happy to see that big-hearted GRF members are still making miracles happen for displaced goldens!! Great story...kudos and congrats to all involved! :heartbeat


----------



## BeauShel

I am so excited to hear about her new adventures in her new home and being loved. What great things this forum can do to help dogs go from bad situations to loving homes.


----------



## Jax's Mom

WONDERFUL news!! I am so happy this girl has a new lease on life!


----------



## C's Mom

Yippee! So looking forward to an update and pics


----------



## Karen519

*Kally and Mdfraser*

Kally and MDfraser-two angels that came together to find a loving home for this beautiful girl.
Can't wait for pictures!
ANOTHER CHRISTMAS MIRACLE ON THIS FORUM!!

WHAT is her name?


----------



## PB&J

This thread just makes me smile!


----------



## mdfraser

*The Much Awaited Post*

Well, It's been a long weekend. And I must say an exciting one too. 


"Lexi" and Riley have met and couldnt be better friends. She is so full of energy I'd almost forgotten how much a pup needs to romp.

We had a great trip home and then Lexi and I stopped at the airport to pick-up my wife on the way home. 

I let Riley meet Lexi on Friday, through the crate, and then took him to the vet. Boy, it took him a while to calm down. Funny how a puppy makes an older dog act half their age.

Lexi has been an absolute charm. She's slept through the night with no issues. I've given her so much loving my hands are worn out . She's from the clingon race I think. If she's in the room with me she's literally glued to my hip. So, I'm just making sure to give her all of the attention I can to make her feel at home. Seeing as how Saturday she went belly up for some serious nubbins, I think she's pretty happy with us. A good sign of acceptance. She really is such a sweet girl. Rough around the edges a little, some of that is puppy related I think though, and down right funny at times. 

We have taken to crating her for the first week. At first she absolutely didn't like the crate, but as of yesterday she now willingly goes into it. She of course wants to be glued to your hip or playing with Riley and so she grumps loudly every once in a while, but we give her plentiferous amounts of loving and play time to help her through the first week. All-in-all She's now one of the family. 

Saturday, we let both of them finally meet face-to-face. Let's just say the first 15 minutes were interesting and my wife is now seeing things my way "We're getting Riley fixed...STAT". Aside from their first meeting, now they play and romp around together quite hardily. She's definately not timid of him. I wished I'd had the camera out at one point she had his head in her mouth. Man, she's going to be a handful at times. Finally though, they can play tug-of-war and lay around and relax in the same area without putting holes in the drywall with their tails bec. they're so freakin happy.

Needless to say, We're having a wonderful and blessed Christmas. Thanks for helping with that Kally and Hubs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

This is such a wonderful and happy ending, Lexi and Riley are beautiful!

Enjoy and Merry Christmas to you and your family. Santa came a little early this year and what a special gift you got.


----------



## mylissyk

Awww, that is wonderful! Happy Christmas!


----------



## Kally76

Oh, I am just so excited!!! This just made my day. She looks soooooo HAPPY! I just can't believe she has gone from a "Yard Dog" with no attention what-so-ever to this new life in just two weeks. You have done a wonderful thing for "Lexi." I am sure you will be paid back a million times over for doing something so great!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

What a wonderful Christmas gift for all of you!


----------



## mdfraser

That first sentence was suppose to say...
"Lexi" and Riley have met and could(n't) be better friends.

They really are best buds already.


----------



## C's Mom

They look so terrific together! 
Thank you and your wife for giving Lexi a new life and Kally76 for saving her. I'm sure you will have to smooth out the rough edges but she'll learn to be an indoor dog soon enough. Please keep the pics and updates coming whenever you get a chance.


----------



## Adriennelane

I so love happy endings.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom

This has been one of the best threads- I have loved following the story and I am glad you have this new wonderful member of your family.


----------



## KellyH

Such a wonderful story. Lexi and Riley look so happy together. Congrats. This forum is amazing. What a wonderful gift. Another happy ending.


----------



## mdfraser

Yup the Dynamic Duo, Old Red and Spasmo, Paw Patter and Happy Locks, Mr. "I know exactly what I want and I'm going to stare at you until you give it to me" and Mrs. "I can do anything just watch me try while running circles around you while trying to do it"...and many more.

Lexi is a good little fast learner. She's realized that we have rules in the house. She is already aware of the rooms she cannot go into, sits most times when asked to, and is even now doing well at "sit" and "wait" combos. Pretty soon I'll have them fetching things and taking the trash out...yeah whatever. But it sure is very enjoying.

If I have it my way, I'm going to have a couple of friends help taking a Christmas pic of us on Friday. We haven't done that yet and I think I'd like it.


----------



## jweisman54

I've been following this thread and am so happy it had a very happy ending. Would love to see more pics of them.


----------



## Karen519

*Lexi and Riley*

I just love Lexi and Riley's story-another blessed Christmas story.
Kally & NEW PARENTS: Bless you for saving her and bless her new parents!!

Glad you're getting your boy fixed-is she spayed!!?
Oh, My!


----------



## BeauShel

This is a great happy ending. Lexi and Riley are gorgeous together. Look like the best of buddies already. I thought she was pretty red but he is even more red. I hope everything keeps going as well as they have been going. It makes me so happy seeing her go from being a potential breeder back yard dog to a loved happy spoiled family member. She is probably saying lots of thanks to Santa Paws. I told Judi at G.R.E.A.T. the news and she is so happy for you. 

Merry Christmas to you, your family, Riley and Lexi.


----------



## coppers-mom

I just love a good love story.


----------



## FinnTastic

hip, hip, hooray!!


----------



## goldyjlox

Wow...what a great story. Really warmed my heart. I am thinking of rescue, my Samson is 15 weeks today and when he is closer to 2 years old I would like to rescue a golden. So happy that this all worked out. What a great christmas gift for all involved.


----------



## mdfraser

"Goldyjlox" you're not likley to regret adopting. Rescuing a Golden is truly a great experience, probably more for the dog than you. Go-fur-it!


----------



## mdfraser

Well, the relationship between Riley and "Keeli" ( we changed it bec. Lexi just didn't seem right) is just getting better and better. They rough house a lot, cuddle a lot, and both try to steal the petting the other dog is getting quite often. Riley has even been seen waiting for Keeli to come back upstairs. It's cute. I took them both for a walk yesterday out in the woods. Boy they loved that. I have a double dog leash and was unsure if it was going to be all that great, but man that thing rocks. They can't tangle themselves and it forces Keeli to walk with the manners that Riley has, since he'll end up tugging her along. 

Christmas day we took both of them outside for some romping and boy did they have some fun. Keely really likes the snow, which being from Mississippi and only 7-8 months old, hasn't ever seen before. She's learning quick from Riley. She learned how to catch snowballs (Note to self- post a few pictures of her doing mid air acrobatics and flips to catch snowballs). Heck, Riley even did a few off ground jumps to get the occassional stray snowball after watching Keeli doing them. 

They don't steal each others breakfast or supper but will definately steal a treat from the other if it's laid down. 

I haven't left Keeli out of her crate at night yet, but am getting close to it. She's still mouthing a lot. But last night she went upstairs after being let out one last time for the night, and instead of going into her crate like she normally does she started to curl up on Riley's pillow with him. I thought it was really cute, but thought best not to let that happen quite yet. Riley is set to have his puphood fixed on the 4th, then after he's healed we'll let that happen. 

Overall...two dogs = awesome!


----------



## Thor0918

I just read this through. It's such a good story it is making me cry!


----------



## Neeko13

I've just spent the better part of my lunch hr. reading this thread....what an amazing story of a terrific rescue.....kudos :banana::banana:to all that were involved....sooo glad Keeli found her furever home.....Riley, Im glad Santa brought you a wonderful Christmas present :--crazy_love:.....may you both have a happy, healthy, wonderful life together.....great job, gang, :thanksnce again!!!!! And Yes, 2 goldens = AWESOME!!!!!:--big_grin::--heart::--heart:


----------



## Kally76

I was so happy to read this update. From where she started to where she is now... how awesome is that?!!

And getting to see the snow is just more icing on the cake. She would have never seen snow here! What a lucky girl. Oh, and I love the new name!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

This is fabulous!!


----------



## amy22

I LOVE happy endings!!


----------



## jealous1

What a fabulous story - thank you for rescuing (although I often wonder who rescues who). And yes, two is awesome, three is awesome, four is awesome . . . gotta love these goldens!


----------



## mdfraser

UPDATE!!
So, I'm out in the backyard with the pooches all day. Mid-afternoon I head to the garage and get a hat, somehing like a straw hat, and head back out to work in the backyard. As I'm approaching the gate to the backyard, Keeley - the always "what's going on" pooch meets me at the gate. She starts backing and backing up from me immediately. She walked me to the gate, waited, and I returned. Evidently what returned was a memory of soemthing she'd forgotten about because she was giving the "danger bark" nothing happy that was for sure. So, I approached her slowly, let her see me, smell me, see the hat and smell it....and then all was good with her. 

So, I was wondering what some straw hat toting individual had done to her in the past. 

Step-by-step she's becoming a better girl.


----------



## janine

Awwww...we need more pictures of this sweet couple. 
Don't you just wish Keeley could talk and tell you what happened in her past life...then again maybe we don't want to know.


----------



## mylissyk

This story still gives me big warm fuzzies!

The hat may have just been something she's never seen before.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Many, if not most, dogs are frightened when a human's profile (outline) is different. It can be a hat, an opened umbrella, wearing a large flowing dress, kids having on water wings....anything that changes the dog's perception of what a human is "supposed" to look like So, Keeley was probably just having a fear reaction to the hat and likely not to some mean event from her past. This is such a wonderful adoption story, you should send it in to your local paper!


----------



## Karen519

*Kally76 and MDFraser*

Kally76 and MDFraser

I just LOVE HAPPY ENDINGS and unfortunately we sure don't see enough of them!!

*Just saw Keeley parents update from today and I am grinning from ear to ear!!*

It just goes to show you what one or two kind and loving people can do to save a 
wonderful dog!!!


----------



## GoldenMum

Wow! Kudos to all......such a wonderful outcome for all...Thank you both for Rescuing Keeley (love the name)!!!


----------

